# Hydration pack for 4+ hour rides



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I am doing my research and have "narrowed" it down to these 5 packs. I know, they are different, in size, protection... 
Which ones do you own and which ones would you recommend? 
I am leaning towards the Evoc Enduro 16. Or a cheaper Osprey Raptor 14.
I ride in SoCal.

1. Evoc Enduro 16
EVOC FR Enduro Hydration Pack with Integrated Back Protection - Evoc Sports USA








2. Osprey Raptor 14
Raptor 14 - Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site








3. Dakine Nomad 18
Dakine Backpacks : Nomad 18L








4. POC VPD 2.0 16
VPD 2.0 Spine pack 16 - POC Sports








5. Deuter Attack
Backpack - Attack 20 - Deuter Sport GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

*Hydration pack for a 4+ hour rides*

All I can say is that I have the osprey and I like it I can fit all my gear and 100 OZ of water + it has a LIFETIME WARRANTY and they are great fulfilling warranty claims.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

How is the stiff bladder, does not press on your back uncomfortably?
Does the back stay in place and doesn't move around while jumping?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

Look what a coincidence.
Review: Osprey Raptor 14 Hydration Pack | Mountain Bike Review
That's a better review that the one I gave you.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you, but that is previous model...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

